# Driving vs. VIA, Montreal-Otttawa



## Anderson (Sep 28, 2011)

This is in conjunction with another topic I've posted, but I am currently looking at a weekend trip up to Canada. In the course of this, I plan to go to Ottawa for a couple of reasons, and since the Adirondack terminates in Montreal, obviously I have to get from A to B somehow. I've basically got two options: Drive or take the train. I'll need a car while in Ottawa, but seeing as gas out there is about $5/gallon (it's hovering near $1.30/L in Montreal, which comes out to something like $5.10/gallon) and it's about 120 miles each way, that translates into a net cost of $40 to drive between the two.

On the other hand, tickets on the train run a bit expensive (it's VIA and the Canadian Dollar appreciated over the last few years...and it's VIA, who am I kidding?), and I'd almost assuredly do business class at _least _on the way back (sorry, I'm a sucker for having a good meal en route). Basically...does this trip make sense either one way or both?

Also, to be certain, Central Station is served both by Amtrak and by all of the VIA corridor trains, right?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, Central station serves both VIA & Amtrak. And if you go in VIA's BC, then you can use the lounge to wait for boarding.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 28, 2011)

I suspect I'll be doing VIA BC in that case. It just seems like less of a hassle than four or five hours on the road (not to mention the gas price difference).


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been years since I've been to Ottawa, but as I remember, there is a city bus right from the station downtown!


----------

